
How President Trump could abuse big data and the surveillance state - mrkurt
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/13/how-president-trump-could-abuse-big-data-and-the-surveillance-state/
======
icomefromreddit
We already have an example in this administration.

------
warsaw
If you want a vision of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face -
forever.

